# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Thực nghiệm hành vi của Lê Văn Luyện

## Văn Chiến

Trong lần thực nghiệm này, Lê Văn Luyện trực tiếp diễn tả lại những hành động của mình.
>> sieu mau vinh thuy bi truy to
>> vinh thuy bi truy to


xet xu vu cuop tiem vang​Chiều 7-10, tại trại tạm giam Công an tỉnh Bắc Giang, Cơ quan cảnh sát điều tra Công an tỉnh đã tiến hành thực nghiệm điều tra hành vi Video xet xu le van luyen của bị can xet xu le van luyen nhu the nao sát hại gia đình chủ tiệm vàng Ngọc Bích.

Ông Nguyễn Bá Ngọc (luật sư của Luyện) - người chứng kiến việc thực nghiệm - cho biết lần này Lê Văn Luyện trực tiếp diễn tả lại những hành động clip xet xu le van luyen của mình.

Theo luật sư Ngọc, một số cán bộ điều tra đã được phân công “đóng thế” chủ tiệm vàng Ngọc Bích. Luyện đã diễn tả lại những hành động của mình. Kết quả thực nghiệm điều tra khá sát với lời khai của Luyện và chưa có tình tiết nào mới nảy sinh.

Đại tá Nguyễn Văn Dư - Phó giám đốc Công an tỉnh Bắc Giang - cho biết: “Chúng tôi đang tiếp tục thu thập thêm các chứng cứ, tài liệu khoa học để nhanh chóng kết luận điều tra vụ án”.

Xem thêm tại: video clip xet xu le van luyen

----------

